# All Web Designers .. please help ...



## harryneopotter (Nov 9, 2008)

*More Questions ...All Web Designers .....*

Hi guys ... i have a strange query this time .. 

   One of my client offered me to develop a Porn Site today . So wat i want to ask ... 
Is it safe for me (u know wat i mean) ?? 
and how much should i charge him for it ??? 
And lastly .... can i get any TEMPLATE for it 

More Ques Added ::

So ... I talked to the guy again ... and he offered me partnership if i agree to manage the site also. .....  

So... What are the legal dificulties regarding Launching a Porn Site ?? Is it Legal ... can i do it safely without the fear of Law..  ??? I mean i need money that i will be getting by this project ... but i dnt want to be in any kind of trouble. Is there any Legal way to do it? (Like Offshore Hosting and all )


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2008)

Since you want to know about the legal angle, I suggest you ask tuxfan for his advice.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 9, 2008)

i dnt knw him ... so shld i PM him or do u have any contact info ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2008)

PM him.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess you could do it on a white-label basis?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 9, 2008)

white label ???? wats that ... i am noob ... plz care to explain !!


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 9, 2008)

what kinda template you want..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 9, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> white label ???? wats that ... i am noob ... plz care to explain !!


Its literal! A white label means you don't put your name on it, you design and hand it over with no credits at all a.k.a. white label where they put in their own name. Your job is only to design and hand-over.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

Ph4x0r said:


> what kinda template you want..


I dnt hv much info right now ... first let me confirm all this ...



QwertyManiac said:


> Its literal! A white label means you don't put your name on it, you design and hand it over with no credits at all a.k.a. white label where they put in their own name. Your job is only to design and hand-over.



ohh .. so stupid of me ... thnx for clarifying dear ...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

:claps:


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Hi guys ... i have a strange query this time ..


hmm..looks very strange



harryneopotter said:


> One of my client offered me to develop a Porn Site today . So wat i want to ask ...


Oh..man..wat type of client is dat...lolz 



harryneopotter said:


> Is it safe for me (u know wat i mean) ??


Perhaps,if u wud not use ur signature in it...



harryneopotter said:


> and how much should i charge him for it ???


it depends on the 2nd party budget & ur expectations..



harryneopotter said:


> And lastly .... can i get any TEMPLATE for it


google


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 13, 2008)

So ... I talked to the guy again ... and he offered me partnership if i agree to manage the site also. .....  

So... What are the legal dificulties regarding Launching a Porn Site ?? Is it Legal ... can i do it safely without the fear of Law..  ??? I mean i need money that i will be getting by this project ... but i dnt want to be in any kind of trouble. Is there any Legal way to do it? (Like Offshore Hosting and all )


----------



## Bandu (Nov 13, 2008)

No. AFAIK, its not legal. Its not even legal to produce, or help produce content for a porn site, let alone hosting it (in India).

I am not sure about how legal it is to *help* creating such a site (as opposed to help creating the content). Developing a site for your client, to me, seems like non-content related, but as soon as you start maintaining his site, you are indirectly assisting him with editing and uploading lewd content, which is unlawful.

Edit: I do not have any source for the above 2 points. Thats just what I've heard.

But you can dig more at wikipedia:



> Whoever publishes or transmits or *causes* to be published in the electronic form, any material which is lascivious or appeal to the prurient interest or if its effect is such as to tend to deprave and corrupt persons who are likely, having regard to all relevant circumstances, to read, see or hear the matter contained or embodied in it, shall be punished on first conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to five years and with fine which may extend to one lakh rupees and in the event of a second or subsequent conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to ten years and also with fine which may extend to two lakh rupees.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> So ... I talked to the guy again ... and he offered me partnership if i agree to manage the site also. .....
> 
> So... What are the legal dificulties regarding Launching a Porn Site ?? Is it Legal ... can i do it safely without the fear of Law..  ??? I mean i need money that i will be getting by this project ... but i dnt want to be in any kind of trouble. Is there any Legal way to do it? (Like Offshore Hosting and all )


Dude frankly speaking there are always hidden sources/hidden links (Jugaad) behind P*RN sites running here in India.

Don't take risk at all. Just design the site layout and hand it to the guy. Don't even leave a single stray mark of your identity in the Site.

I repeat don't take risk otherwise you will be living some years in Jail as someone may file against you a DMCA complaint now or then 

Rest it's all your personal opinion/ decisions


----------



## Bandu (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^Thats exactly the reason I highlighted the *causes* part in my quote above. Designing the site might fall under the *causes* category. You never know. You will be assisting your clients business by creating the website, and thus you might be the *cause* in this case.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

I will say a BIG NO to this........................ Don't take risk otherwise all these SMILEYS of your's  Will be gone and we will miss you for some years


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2008)

There r indian P***n sites (oops) made in india only but they r illegal...

moreover...if u make the project & get caught (who knows the police may trace this thread also 2 catch u...hehe ) will spend 10% of ur life in JAIL 

then there ur client wont come 2 help u...so think atleast 100 times b4 trying ur hands on this..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

*blogs.zdnet.com/projectfailures/images/data-loss-ceos-should-go-to-jail.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Nov 14, 2008)

Man, web designers can't help you in this matter when things don't go your way. You might end up with legal counsellings. Think again (and again) before you leap.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 14, 2008)

Being an admin of a porn site, you will be skating on thin ice. You will enjoy it as long as it lasts, but the day ice crumbles, you will be in a terrible legal soup.

My advise - DON'T DO IT! You will be violating Indian Info Tech Act.

I have had a few opportunities to interact with cyber crime cell. They are not those typical pot-bellied, tobacco chewing, idiot _pandus_. They are smart guys with knowledge and have authority of law to back up their investigation. Don't mess with your career for some quick buck.

In addition to legal mess, this could also have some social implications. Think about your family the day you are caught running a porn site. What happens to your and their reputation? I don't know about your family members, but this can even embarrass your mother/sisters. They too could be at the receiving end of vulgar comments some day because of you. Can you handle that?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

*The first and foremost thing is that from where they will get N*DE Images? Will they employ Girls for this???*

If they copy from other sites, this is Copyright Infringement. Drop this Idea and live happily.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 14, 2008)

You could do just the technical part with no implications. Think of it, you are just making a simple video and image site with no content. Just the skeleton. It is your client who is uploading the p0rn thing. I don't know if this argument will work, but generally it should pay you good if you are willing to take a slight risk. 

Or just dont get involved in it.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

Better get some Non copyrighted (or after permission) photos of actresses (hollywood/bollywood)... apply adsense to it and make a blog. E.g. *www.bollybreak.com/

(This site also contains some Copyrighted Images, but I wanna show you an example, that's all)


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 14, 2008)

Pathik said:


> You could do just the technical part with no implications. Think of it, you are just making a simple video and image site with no content. Just the skeleton. It is your client who is uploading the p0rn thing. I don't know if this argument will work, but generally it should pay you good if you are willing to take a slight risk.
> 
> Or just dont get involved in it.



I agree with Pathik, but will prefer the later part of "Or" -- just don't get involved in it!

What's your age? Can you handle legal action against you? Can you handle police interrogation? Or will you wet your pants the time they come to question you?

Don't jeopardise your career for some small gain. Everyone, no matter what is the age, needs money. But look for an option that is legal or at least appears to be legal. 

There are plenty of ad-sense click groups. Join the gang and enjoy the party. Even if google catches you, you will lose a few hundred $$$ at max.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont jeopardise your future to make a quick buck. Stay away from this BS.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG ..... so many well wishers !!!! .... Relax guys ... i was just asking that if its legal or not ..... if its not legal and risky ..then i will never get my hands dirty . Thanx for your concern guys ... i was just asking for a legal way of doing that. 

 But now i dnt want to be a part of this project in any way ...even if its only developing. Moreover ... i dnt even need the money now .... so a big NO to it now.

  Thanx a lot for ur suggestions,pictorials, wisdom and concern guys.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 16, 2008)

*That's like a Good Boy.... Bachha Bada Ho Raha Hai *


----------



## utsav (Nov 16, 2008)

^^lol  =))


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

Go and design that site. It will yield some money to you. You have to develop only the structure. Not have to post the content. 

and if you really want to maintain that site(as you will be paid) . then you can go. I don't remember any porn site shutting down in India. 
and the cyber law structure is not that much sound in India and neither it will become in next few years.

But at least you must design that site.


----------

